# beginners tip



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

if you want to make an easy grow for your first time. i recomend usnig an outdoor strain such as passion # 1, it has an indoor flowering cycle of only 6 weeks. use this outdoor strain indoors, they are more capable under less than optimal conditions and inconsistent environmental factors.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 7, 2007)

lowriders works best to me


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2007)

Northern Lights is a great indoor strain,most indoor indicas have some NL genes in them, as it is very well adapted for the indoor grower.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

suggestions for easy indoor strain???


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

has any one ever heard of gypsy's kiss? its from reeferman seeds. you cant find it any more. i would love to acquire this strain. its supposed to be lime green with frosty buds. and extremely easy to grow.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 4, 2008)

cosmic nights dude, easy to grow,takes alot of stress and she smokes great.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the good tips !!!!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BallsofSteel (Feb 20, 2009)

This is my first grow.  Not a lot of space, or money for lights.  Growing indoors.  The strain is white widow.  Miracle grow soil.

Germinated 3 seeds in a paper towel, planted them according to the grow guide; but I think I lost two.

This is after a week.  Any suggestions? Tips?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Resurrection of a really old thread. Ballsofsteel, you have really bad stretch, that means you have no where near enough light on that plant. put a fan on it to help strengthen the stem, try not to use MG soil and read this. You need to do a lot of research if you want to save that plant. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## BallsofSteel (Feb 20, 2009)

Live and Learn.  There is always tomorrow.

Thanks


----------

